
Ask HN: Do you still subscribe to any (printed) computing magazines? - vanilla-almond
What are the computing magazines you subscribe to?<p>Or if you used to subscribe to a computer magazine but no longer  do, what was the reason for unsubscribing?<p>I haven&#x27;t subscribed to a computing magazine for many, many years. The last magazine I subscribed to was called PC Pro, a UK magazine that&#x27;s completely fallen off my radar - but is surprisingly still in print (it launched in 1994). It used to be interesting and then at some point the Web made the magazine feel a bit irrelevant (as it did for many magazines).<p>Despite that, there are still lots of computer magazines in print in the UK, but they tend to focus on a particular niche or app e.g. digital drawing&#x2F;illustration magazines, Photoshop magazines, Linux, Windows, Mac magazines, beginners magazines etc.<p>I&#x27;d buy individual copies of a magazine but I don&#x27;t think I would ever subscribe to these.<p>What is the computing magazine scene like in your country?
======
privong
2600: The Hacker Quarterly[0]. I probably end up reading only about half the
article and the quality varies widely. But the magazine covers a wide range of
topics and I always learn something or hear about something I wasn't
previously familiar with.

[0] [https://www.2600.com/](https://www.2600.com/)

~~~
dstik
So happy to see other 2600 subscribers in here. This is the only print
magazine I subscribe to. I also don't read the entire thing but it's always a
combination of interesting perspectives, articles by true enthusiasts hacking
around for fun/exploration, and nostalgia.

Fun fact: they published an article I wrote on hacking AIM profiles + away
messages back when I was in high school.

